# Alternative zu Eclipse RMI Plugin



## 0plan (18. Okt 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein wenig in das Thema RMI reingeschaut und dafür das Eclipse RMI Plugin installiert. Mit diesem Plugin konnte ich immer gleich die Registry starten damit der Server auch läuft und an den Port gebunden wird. Jetzt ist die Plugin Lizens ausgelaufen, wie kann ich nun jedoch weiterhin mit der Anwendung arbeiten und eine Registry starten?


----------



## tuxedo (18. Okt 2011)

Wieso startest du die RMi Registry nicht programmatisch in deiner RMI-Serveranwendung? Seit man keinen RMi-Compiler mehr braucht, macht die Verwendung des RMI Plugins für Eclipse (fast) keinen Sinn mehr.

- Alex


----------



## c_sidi90 (18. Okt 2011)

```
LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT );
```


----------

